# Courses in the UK you would not recommend



## harpo_72 (Nov 16, 2021)

We have the best 100 , how about the ones you wouldn’t recommend 100. You have to have played them and they have to be in existence.
Also you have to say why they are the worst..

This is purely opinion


----------



## Imurg (Nov 16, 2021)

You wanna buy one?


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 16, 2021)

Nah just wondering if we could do a sim tour of them


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2021)

Lydd. Soulless goat track. Winner by a mile.


----------



## nickjdavis (Nov 16, 2021)

Trouble is....unless they are truly awful, memories of the worst courses tend to drift off to the darker recesses of my mind.

I remember playing Maylands in Essex many years ago and whilst I dont believe the course was awful (though it wasnt remotely pleasing) I do remember the burned out Cortina in the middle of one of the fairways.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 16, 2021)

nickjdavis said:



			Trouble is....unless they are truly awful, memories of the worst courses tend to drift off to the darker recesses of my mind.

I remember playing Maylands in Essex many years ago and whilst I dont believe the course was awful (though it wasnt remotely pleasing) I do remember the burned out Cortina in the middle of one of the fairways.
		
Click to expand...

That’s a novel hazard


----------



## Tongo (Nov 16, 2021)

nickjdavis said:



			Trouble is....unless they are truly awful, memories of the worst courses tend to drift off to the darker recesses of my mind.

I remember playing Maylands in Essex many years ago and whilst I dont believe the course was awful (though it wasnt remotely pleasing) I do remember the burned out Cortina in the middle of one of the fairways.
		
Click to expand...

Encountered something similar at Hounslow Heath a few years back when it was still open.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 16, 2021)

Ivinghoe
Short 9 hole course...1st hole is drivable but the green is at the bottom of the hill so you can't see it
Someone has to run 100 yards up the fairway to see if its clear
2nd is a dogleg par 3 - the green is behind a large tree and unless you can hit a controlled mahoosive high fade you're missing the green.
Has a cross over hole too (pet hate)
Has precisely nothing to make me want to even see it again let alone play it.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 16, 2021)

I can't think of any courses that I would put in a list of the worst 100. 

Definitely the odd one for the 100 most boring courses and a few for the 100 most overpriced courses.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 16, 2021)

nickjdavis said:



			Trouble is....unless they are truly awful, memories of the worst courses tend to drift off to the darker recesses of my mind.

I remember playing Maylands in Essex many years ago and whilst I dont believe the course was awful (though it wasnt remotely pleasing) I do remember the burned out Cortina in the middle of one of the fairways.
		
Click to expand...

I went past Old Musselburgh once and noted there was a car (minus wheels) in one of the bunkers on its 5th! Not that OM would be anywhere close to a 'worst' candidate!
A couple of courses that popped up as converted farmland that I played when working in Warrington were pretty dire. Probably not golf courses anymore though.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 16, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			I went past Old Musselburgh once and noted there was a car (minus wheels) in one of the bunkers on its 5th! Not that OM would be anywhere close to a 'worst' candidate!
A couple of courses that popped up as converted farmland that I played when working in Warrington were pretty dire. Probably not golf courses anymore though.
		
Click to expand...

If Mersey Valley was one, that's still going.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Ivinghoe
Short 9 hole course...1st hole is drivable but the green is at the bottom of the hill so you can't see it
Someone has to run 100 yards up the fairway to see if its clear
2nd is a dogleg par 3 - the green is behind a large tree and unless you can hit a controlled mahoosive high fade you're missing the green.
Has a cross over hole too (pet hate)
Has precisely nothing to make me want to even see it again let alone play it.
		
Click to expand...

I think I played there when I moved to the area … my memory has now been refreshed it’s a farmers field with flags


----------



## Leftitshort (Nov 16, 2021)

Too many to mention. Don’t want to run the risk of offending people! 
The worst for me are those that believe themselves to be something they are not.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 16, 2021)

Can’t remember the name. But there was a course in Doncaster that was built on old slag heaps. Club house was a shipping container. Preferred lies everywhere, down to the slag with a decent divot. I looked like I’d done a shift dahn’t pit after the round.

But one of the friendliest clubs I’ve ever been to.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 16, 2021)

I think a course built for very little on unsuitable ground is less deserving of criticism than a course built for a ton of money and which costs a lot to play but which is disappointingly dull or forgettable.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 16, 2021)

Ethan said:



			I think a course built for very little on unsuitable ground is less deserving of criticism than a course built for a ton of money and which costs a lot to play but which is disappointingly dull or forgettable.
		
Click to expand...

Objectively, it was a terrible golf course.

But, the fact that it was built, giving the land a purpose, and giving people the opportunity to play who otherwise might not have been able to afford to play is fantastic. And wasn’t in question.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 16, 2021)

Thamesview, burnt out cars and  horses roaming freely.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 16, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Lydd. Soulless goat track. Winner by a mile.
		
Click to expand...

Its not that bad, you need to find some worse courses 😂


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 16, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Its not that bad, you need to find some worse courses 😂
		
Click to expand...

New Addington. 
Burnt out cars and horses grazing


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 16, 2021)

Don’t think it’s a very ‘nice‘ or appropriate thing to do as it is likely that any course mentioned on such a list can be mentioned for reasons that do not reflect the general nature of the club; audience targeted; normal condition of the course, and disrespects the efforts made by those at any such club mentioned who are trying to improve things.  Inclusion on any such list could easily upset and demotivate.  I may know courses I was very disappointed in, but I would not mention them in the context of any such list.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 16, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Don’t think it’s a very ‘nice‘ or appropriate thing to do as it is likely that any course mentioned on such a list can be mentioned for reasons that do not reflect the general nature of the club; audience targeted; normal condition of the course, and disrespects the efforts made by those at any such club mentioned who are trying to improve things.  Inclusion on any such list could easily upset and demotivate.  I may know courses I was very disappointed in, but I would not mention them in the context of any such list.
		
Click to expand...

If the mods feel this is inappropriate then please close the thread , if not please move to the lounge and not the for sale section


----------



## Ethan (Nov 16, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Objectively, it was a terrible golf course.

But, the fact that it was built, giving the land a purpose, and giving people the opportunity to play who otherwise might not have been able to afford to play is fantastic. And wasn’t in question.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't specifically mean yours, just that "worst" is a blunt description and some courses which are fairly modest are greater achievements than some of their more expensive neighbours.


----------



## brendy (Nov 17, 2021)

It can stay open for now, maybe rename it to courses that aren't your cup of tea? 
I've moved it to OOB as it's not really for general consumption on the lounge section, I am open to suggestion though.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 17, 2021)

Leen valley golf club. Hucknall Nottingham.
Not sure if the course is still going. I know the range is but my god. You won’t find one worse. Only place I’ve walked off of due to conditions of the course in two holes.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 17, 2021)

Anywhere that is 9 holes and all par-3s.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 17, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Anywhere that is 9 holes and all par-3s.
		
Click to expand...

Great for learners or practice though surely?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 17, 2021)

Range, putting green and pitch and putt for learners and practice.
Nine par threes is a costly construction and costly maintenance and a waste of acres.


----------



## Leftitshort (Nov 17, 2021)

Courses I wouldn’t go back to. 
Pyrford, old thorns. Windlesham. The Oxfordshire. 

Places I won’t play;
Any where that calls itself an ‘inland’ links. Or country club. Anywhere with no dress code


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 17, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Range, putting green and pitch and putt for learners and practice.
Nine par threes is a costly construction and costly maintenance and a waste of acres.
		
Click to expand...

We have a 9 hole course next to the range at the course 

£7 a go, free to members .. low maintenance as it's done by the green staff they already employ

Tbh it's cracking it's really tough


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 17, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			Courses I wouldn’t go back to.
Pyrford, old thorns. Windlesham. The Oxfordshire.

Places I won’t play;
Any where that calls itself an ‘inland’ links. Or country club. Anywhere with no dress code
		
Click to expand...





I think your missing out


----------



## Leftitshort (Nov 17, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 39539


I think your missing out
		
Click to expand...

looks nice. 
Inland links? It’s not the course, it’s the description, it’s silly. ‘Should be inland reclaimed land with no trees’ but that looks bad in the website


----------



## Leftitshort (Nov 17, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			looks nice.
Inland links? It’s not the course, it’s the description, it’s silly. ‘Should be inland reclaimed land with no trees’ but that looks bad in the website
		
Click to expand...

I’ve also got slight issues with ‘royal’ courses but some of them are quite good, so I’ll ignore this for a while


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 17, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			looks nice.
Inland links? It’s not the course, it’s the description, it’s silly. ‘Should be inland reclaimed land with no trees’ but that looks bad in the website
		
Click to expand...

Never a truer word spoken really. I've spoken to the GM when I joined he said they went for links style as it would take years to mature to park land (reclaimed landfill) so inland links


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 17, 2021)

Pedham place is advertised as an inland links, presumably due to the fact that it was built on landfill so it's still home to loads of seagulls 😂


----------



## Ethan (Nov 17, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 39539


I think your missing out
		
Click to expand...


Where is that?


----------



## Ethan (Nov 17, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			Courses I wouldn’t go back to.
Pyrford, old thorns. Windlesham. The Oxfordshire.

Places I won’t play;
Any where that calls itself an ‘inland’ links. Or country club. Anywhere with no dress code
		
Click to expand...

I haven't played Pyrford or Old Thorns. Been at Windlesham, didn't play it, didn't want to. Played The Oxfordshire. Played well, but hated the course.

I think an 'inland links' can be OK if the ground is right - heathland, heathery, countered and fast running, but I agree it is too often used to describe a featureless nothingness.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 17, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Where is that?
		
Click to expand...

That's my course 

Ingrebourne links, fully open last year 

Nearest thing To a coast is being close to the Thames lol 

But 9 mins from my house or 15 in traffic I can't complain about it 

Building 9 further holes aswell

Held 2 local PGA pro events for the club pros so it's classed as championship course lol 

Never thought I'd like it there until I tried it


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 17, 2021)

I have played a few that I would not play again but I would not mention their names as sometimes it has been restricted because of the land it was built on and sometimes it might be the only course in the area - better something than nothing.


----------



## Piece (Nov 17, 2021)

Celtic Manor, the Ryder Cup course. . Bland.


----------



## G1z1 (Nov 17, 2021)

Rouken glen thats by far the worst course I’ve seen, the bunkers had massive rocks in most of them and the others just had no sand. Greens also are just in bad condition.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 17, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			Courses I wouldn’t go back to.
Pyrford, old thorns. Windlesham. The Oxfordshire.

Places I won’t play;
Any where that calls itself an ‘inland’ links. Or country club. Anywhere with no dress code
		
Click to expand...

While I can understand your reasoning behind (at least most of) your 1st paragraph, your 2nd strikes me as rather daft!
While 'inland links' is often an excuse for lack of expenditure/mintenance, there ARE inland courses that have a decidedly linksy feel to them. These should not be simply rejected out of hand imo.
Likewise, courses that have 'no dress code' often seem, to me, to be more progressive than those that have one - that is often ignored/inconsistent/has to be constantly upated as golf fashion changes.
The course I play at - happily travelling 45+ miles to do so - does not, as far as I know, have a dress code (course or clubhouse). I believe it may have had one at some stage, but deliberately dropped it in order to allow members/anyone to 'drop in' on their way home from work without having to change into 'acceptable' attire. I've not seen any adult players in any clothes that wouldn't be acceptable at virtually any course. Oh, and btw...there's a definite linksy feel to the views/scenery of the above course, if not to the turf of the actual course.


----------



## Dando (Nov 17, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Thamesview, burnt out cars and the pikeys horses roaming freely.
		
Click to expand...

to be fair they moved the cars onto the driving range!

plus you had the stench from the waste treatment works


----------



## Leftitshort (Nov 17, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			While I can understand your reasoning behind (at least most of) your 1st paragraph, your 2nd strikes me as rather daft!
While 'inland links' is often an excuse for lack of expenditure/mintenance, there ARE inland courses that have a decidedly linksy feel to them. These should not be simply rejected out of hand imo.
Likewise, courses that have 'no dress code' often seem, to me, to be more progressive than those that have one - that is often ignored/inconsistent/has to be constantly upated as golf fashion changes.
The course I play at - happily travelling 45+ miles to do so - does not, as far as I know, have a dress code (course or clubhouse). I believe it may have had one at some stage, but deliberately dropped it in order to allow members/anyone to 'drop in' on their way home from work without having to change into 'acceptable' attire. I've not seen any adult players in any clothes that wouldn't be acceptable at virtually any course. Oh, and btw...there's a definite linksy feel to the views/scenery of the above course, if not to the turf of the actual course.
		
Click to expand...

Inland links = goat track 
No dress codes = 3/4 length shorts & a wife beater


----------



## Dando (Nov 17, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			That's my course

Ingrebourne links, fully open last year

Nearest thing To a coast is being close to the Thames lol

But 9 mins from my house or 15 in traffic I can't complain about it

Building 9 further holes aswell

Held 2 local PGA pro events for the club pros so it's classed as championship course lol

Never thought I'd like it there until I tried it
		
Click to expand...

i have looked at playing there as its looks lovely.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 17, 2021)

Dando said:



			i have looked at playing there as its looks lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Ever do on a week day pm me I'm not as much of a twonk as people think I'll give you a game and sign you in as a guest


----------



## Dando (Nov 17, 2021)

Bromley golf club was pretty ropey when i last played there about 25 years ago

another poor course that could've been nice was Kent and Surrey - its shut down now


----------



## Dando (Nov 17, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Ever do on a week day pm me I'm not as much of a twonk as people think I'll give you a game and sign you in as a guest
		
Click to expand...

 thanks


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 17, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			Inland links = goat track
...
		
Click to expand...

Total assumption and often totally wrong!


Leftitshort said:



			...
No dress codes = 3/4 length shorts & a wife beater
		
Click to expand...

Total assumption; snobbish; in the case of 'my' course, totally wong!


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 17, 2021)

There is a course in South London/Kent borders that i would not go back to, crossover holes, very cramped, hilly and constantly being told to “SHOOSH” by two lady members in front of us! (Wasn’t our fault she kept topping it😁)


----------



## Dando (Nov 17, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			There is a course in South London/Kent borders that i would not go back to, crossover holes, very cramped, hilly and constantly being told to “SHOOSH” by two lady members in front of us! (Wasn’t our fault she kept topping it😁)
		
Click to expand...

Ruxley?


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 17, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			There is a course in South London/Kent borders that i would not go back to, crossover holes, very cramped, hilly and constantly being told to “SHOOSH” by two lady members in front of us! (Wasn’t our fault she kept topping it😁)
		
Click to expand...

Ruxley ?
I lost a few balls there im sure had hit the fairway, only to be offered them for sale by a  lovely young lad from the local travelling community in the car park 😠


----------



## Dando (Nov 17, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Ruxley ?
I lost a few balls there im sure had hit the fairway, only to be offered them for sale by a pikey kid in the car park 😠
		
Click to expand...

Ruxley was shut for ages and has reopened as a 9 hole course.

A friend of mine was playing up the hill at Cray valley when one of the locals ran out and stole his ball. while giving chase another local on a quad bike stole his golf bag


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 17, 2021)

Dando said:



			Ruxley?
		
Click to expand...




spongebob59 said:



			Ruxley ?
I lost a few balls there im sure had hit the fairway, only to be offered them for sale by a pikey kid in the car park 😠
		
Click to expand...

Chislehurst. Website reckons it’s a Harry Colt design. It must have been a 4.45 on a Friday job!


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 17, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			There is a course in South London/Kent borders that i would not go back to, crossover holes, very cramped, hilly and constantly being told to “SHOOSH” by two lady members in front of us! (Wasn’t our fault she kept topping it😁)
		
Click to expand...

Could only be Chislehurst…..


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 17, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Chislehurst. Website reckons it’s a Harry Colt design. It must have been a 4.45 on a Friday job!
		
Click to expand...

😂


----------



## rulefan (Nov 17, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Ruxley ?
I lost a few balls there im sure had hit the fairway, only to be offered them for sale by a pikey kid in the car park 😠
		
Click to expand...

And you play your cricket in Yorkshire ?


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 17, 2021)

Barnhurst in Kent is one I wouldn’t rush back to , very tight 9 hole course,in fact it’s to tight to the point of being dangerous.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 17, 2021)

Dando said:



*Bromley golf club* was pretty ropey when i last played there about 25 years ago

another poor course that could've been nice was Kent and Surrey - its shut down now
		
Click to expand...

Royal Magpie?  How very dare you!


----------



## Dando (Nov 17, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Barnhurst in Kent is one I wouldn’t rush back to , very tight 9 hole course,in fact it’s to tight to the point of being dangerous.
		
Click to expand...

you'll be glad to hear its closed


----------



## Imurg (Nov 17, 2021)

I'm going to generalise a little and say any course with a cross-over hole...
Hate them.
Feels like a poor piece of design.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 17, 2021)

Dando said:



			you'll be glad to hear its closed
		
Click to expand...

I’m not surprised 👍


----------



## Dando (Nov 17, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Chislehurst. Website reckons it’s a Harry Colt design. It must have been a 4.45 on a Friday job!
		
Click to expand...

maybe they ordered a Harry Colt design on aliexpress


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 17, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			If Mersey Valley was one, that's still going.
		
Click to expand...

+ Alder Root


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 17, 2021)

Portlethen
Craibstone
Spey Valley
Cardrona
Rowany
Peterculter


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 17, 2021)

I cant imagine anyone here playing my home course and thinking wow... so add it to the list 

Bargain for the price though!


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 17, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			I went past Old Musselburgh once and noted there was a car (minus wheels) in one of the bunkers on its 5th! Not that OM would be anywhere close to a 'worst' candidate!
A couple of courses that popped up as converted farmland that I played when working in Warrington were pretty dire. Probably not golf courses anymore though.
		
Click to expand...

Alder Root? Mersey Valley? Fiddlers Ferry?


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 17, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Portlethen
Craibstone
Spey Valley
Cardrona
Rowany
Peterculter
		
Click to expand...


That's quite a list of nice courses, what did you find wrong with them? I think playing the back 9 at Spey valley was one of my best memories of a Highland golf trip a few years ago.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 17, 2021)

The local 9 holer to me in Poulton is one of the fields with flags variety, coupled with terrible drainage and no (that i can remember) interesting holes to speak of.

Played it once and, despite it being a 5 minute stroll from my house, won't be bothering again.


----------



## Leftitshort (Nov 17, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Total assumption and often totally wrong!

Total assumption; snobbish; in the case of 'my' course, totally wong!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how you can say opinion is totally wrong, but then again I’m not sure how you can get away with your ‘horrific’ use !!!!! (Of) punctuation.
make sure those goats don’t nibble a hole in your wife beater 👍


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 17, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			Not sure how you can say opinion is totally wrong, but then again I’m not sure how you can get away with your ‘horrific’ use !!!!! (Of) punctuation.
make sure those goats don’t nibble a hole in your wife beater 👍
		
Click to expand...

https://www.houstonpress.com/arts/no-it-s-not-your-opinion-you-re-just-wrong-updated-7611752
https://www.quora.com/Can-an-opinion-be-wrong


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 17, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



*Alder Root?* Mersey Valley? Fiddlers Ferry?
		
Click to expand...

That name rings a bell. Large barn type building at/near the entrance. I don't recognise the other names.


----------



## Leftitshort (Nov 17, 2021)

Foxholer said:



https://www.houstonpress.com/arts/no-it-s-not-your-opinion-you-re-just-wrong-updated-7611752
https://www.quora.com/Can-an-opinion-be-wrong

Click to expand...

I’ve noticed there’s a real habit on this forum of just cutting & pasting stuff from google. How odd. Doesn’t really make a convincing argument


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 17, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			I’ve noticed there’s a real habit on this forum of just cutting & pasting stuff from google. How odd. Doesn’t really make a convincing argument
		
Click to expand...

Well, providing 'backup' from legitimate sources seems, to me, rather more convincing than your recent twaddle!
But that's simply my opinion, so by your peculiar (my opinion again) logic must be true!
Btw. Do you think that Earth is flat? There are certainly some who do. (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modern_flat_Earth_beliefs#International_Flat_Earth_Research_Society)
So one group must be wrong!


----------



## Leftitshort (Nov 17, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Well, providing 'backup' from legitimate sources seems, to me, rather more convincing than your recent twaddle!
But that's simply my opinion, so by your peculiar (my opinion again) logic must be true!
Btw. Do you think that Earth is flat. There are certainly some who do, (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modern_flat_Earth_beliefs#International_Flat_Earth_Research_Society) so one group must be wrong!
		
Click to expand...

I’ve ‘observed’ your (work) before. You are very odd.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 17, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			I’ve ‘observed’ your (work) before. You are very odd.
		
Click to expand...

Again, your opinion - which you are entitled to. But the value of 'your opinion' to me is rapidly reducing. Kindly desist from insults!


----------



## Leftitshort (Nov 17, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Again, your opinion - which you are entitled to. But the value of 'your opinion' to me is rapidly reducing. Kindly desist from insults!
		
Click to expand...

Is odd an insult? Not my intention, just an observation


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 17, 2021)

I'll add Horton Park near Epsom. Always in poor condition, five hour rounds, little or no etiquette from other golfers, and a host of other issues I've had with it over the years


----------



## arnieboy (Nov 17, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Lydd. Soulless goat track. Winner by a mile.
		
Click to expand...

We didn't think it was that bad, they do a lovely breakfast!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 17, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			We didn't think it was that bad, they do a lovely breakfast!
		
Click to expand...

We went on a Saturday so supposedly busy especially as they had a comp on. When we got there around 7.30am there were 6 cars in the car park and 4 of them were ours. We played and didn't see a soul on the course until we were on the back nine. Got back in around 1.00 and no hot food available. Course planners were hand drawn and photo copied and stapled together


----------



## arnieboy (Nov 17, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We went on a Saturday so supposedly busy especially as they had a comp on. When we got there around 7.30am there were 6 cars in the car park and 4 of them were ours. We played and didn't see a soul on the course until we were on the back nine. Got back in around 1.00 and no hot food available. Course planners were hand drawn and photo copied and stapled together
		
Click to expand...

You did well, we never got a course planner!


----------



## Backache (Nov 17, 2021)

Things I've really disliked about courses have been poorcondition, wet, poor greens, or really slow play. Most of these may be temporary but I don't usually go back if they've happened but because they've only happened once I wouldn't necessarily criticise the course.


----------



## PIng (Nov 17, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			I cant imagine anyone here playing my home course and thinking wow... so add it to the list 

Bargain for the price though!
		
Click to expand...

Played Ravenmeadow last week, pleasantly surprised at how decent it was for the price.


----------



## SteveJay (Nov 17, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			The local 9 holer to me in Poulton is one of the fields with flags variety, coupled with terrible drainage and no (that i can remember) interesting holes to speak of.

Played it once and, despite it being a 5 minute stroll from my house, won't be bothering again.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, similar experience for me. moved to Cleveleys 2 years ago and this is close so gave it a go. It was Winter but struggled to find my ball on the fairway (plugged and sunk with just the top showing several times), all greens were temps, no interesting holes.
Now play with 2 ex members - think the bar is the best thing about Poulton according to them


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 18, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			The local 9 holer to me in Poulton is one of the fields with flags variety, coupled with terrible drainage and no (that i can remember) interesting holes to speak of.

Played it once and, despite it being a 5 minute stroll from my house, won't be bothering again.
		
Click to expand...

Was a member there when I lived in Warrington. been around the UK, a member of many clubs, that is by far the best club I've ever been a member of, and it was only for two years (I'd made the mistake of joining Walton Hall for my first few years). Drainage on the first has recently been sorted, wasn't an issue round the rest of the course. 

It's a tough wee course, and a great set up with by far the friendliest set of members I've come across. You're making a mistake passing it bye, especially as you can walk it.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 18, 2021)

SteveJay said:



			Ha ha, similar experience for me. moved to Cleveleys 2 years ago and this is close so gave it a go. It was Winter but struggled to find my ball on the fairway (plugged and sunk with just the top showing several times), all greens were temps, no interesting holes.
Now play with 2 ex members - think the bar is the best thing about Poulton according to them 

Click to expand...

As above, great club, great practice facilities, I made the mistake of listening to voices like yourself when I moved to Warrington, that was a mistake.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 18, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			That's quite a list of nice courses, what did you find wrong with them? I think playing the back 9 at Spey valley was one of my best memories of a Highland golf trip a few years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Portlethen ~ it's a big field, that in places is long for the sake of it, the 200 yard walk back to the 17th tee being one of them
Craibstone ~ awful layout (great condition mind), the 11th being one of the worst holes in the north east
Spey Valley ~ always in awful condition, some ridiculous doglegs, and heather instead of semi rough means a ton of lost balls is likely. Massive walks from tees to greens. Great setting
Cardrona ~ Probably the worst condition course in Scotland
Rowany ~ it's jutstmeh, can't see how you think that there's much of a course there?
Peterculter ~ poor condition, poor layout, not a memorable hole on the course, worst course on Deeside


----------



## Neilds (Nov 18, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Portlethen ~ it's a big field, that in places is long for the sake of it, the 200 yard walk back to the 17th tee being one of them
Craibstone ~ awful layout (great condition mind), the 11th being one of the worst holes in the north east
Spey Valley ~ always in awful condition, some ridiculous doglegs, and heather instead of semi rough means a ton of lost balls is likely. Massive walks from tees to greens. Great setting
Cardrona ~ Probably the worst condition course in Scotland
Rowany ~ it's jutstmeh, can't see how you think that there's much of a course there?
Peterculter ~ poor condition, poor layout, *not a memorable hole on the course,* worst course on Deeside
		
Click to expand...

Does the fact you remember it was not memorable actually make it memorable?  Obviously for the wrong reasons


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 18, 2021)

I think here are few things coming from this thread..
Drainage 
Volume of traffic
Physical appearance 

I left Langley because rounds were taking 5hrs and they had group on deals making it worse. The course had a good layout but I also disagree with internal out of bounds being applied only to amateur competitions ..
Is it a bad course no but the club lost sight of its members and that makes it hard to recommend


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 18, 2021)

There’s only one course that I wouldn’t recommend anyone visiting, and that’s been an exclusive housing estate for several years. Decent layout but even in summer you could lose a golf ball plugged in a fairway.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 18, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Does the fact you remember it was not memorable actually make it memorable?  Obviously for the wrong reasons 

Click to expand...

It was until recently the second closest course to my house, pretty easy to remember it.


----------



## Backache (Nov 18, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Was a member there when I lived in Warrington. been around the UK, a member of many clubs, that is by far the best club I've ever been a member of, and it was only for two years (I'd made the mistake of joining Walton Hall for my first few years).
		
Click to expand...

Walton Hall was the scene of one of the slowest partial rounds I've played. Gave up after taking 4 hours for the first nine.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Ivinghoe
Short 9 hole course...1st hole is drivable but the green is at the bottom of the hill so you can't see it
Someone has to run 100 yards up the fairway to see if its clear
2nd is a dogleg par 3 - the green is behind a large tree and unless you can hit a controlled mahoosive high fade you're missing the green.
Has a cross over hole too (pet hate)
Has precisely nothing to make me want to even see it again let alone play it.
		
Click to expand...

I played here several years ago, I only vaguely remember it, but I do remember everything you've said and they were daft holes. Particularly hitting over another green. It's either dangerous or going to cause delays while you wait for it to clear. I think that was a shared tee box as well with another hole going off at 90 degrees the other way? Another annoyance as people feel they need to wait for one another to hit out of politeness.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 18, 2021)

PIng said:



			Played Ravenmeadow last week, pleasantly surprised at how decent it was for the price.
		
Click to expand...

Oh thats lovely to hear! Its far better than it was 2 years ago, new greenkeeper does a great job with what hes inherited. We have better/ faster greens than a few courses close by in my opinion! - albeit they are smaller!

Just a rather boring back 9.. trying to get them to build a lake across 11, 12 and 13 but they arent having it


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 18, 2021)

Backache said:



			Walton Hall was the scene of one of the slowest partial rounds I've played. Gave up after taking 4 hours for the first nine.
		
Click to expand...

Aye it could be brutal there


----------



## Vikingman (Nov 18, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Was a member there when I lived in Warrington. been around the UK, a member of many clubs, that is by far the best club I've ever been a member of, and it was only for two years (I'd made the mistake of joining Walton Hall for my first few years). Drainage on the first has recently been sorted, wasn't an issue round the rest of the course.

It's a tough wee course, and a great set up with by far the friendliest set of members I've come across. You're making a mistake passing it bye, especially as you can walk it.
		
Click to expand...

Might be wrong but I suspect he's talking about Poulton near Blackpool/Fleetwood, not the one in Warrington.


----------



## Vikingman (Nov 18, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			That name rings a bell. Large barn type building at/near the entrance. I don't recognise the other names.
		
Click to expand...

Antrobus?


----------



## stefanovic (Nov 18, 2021)

Harvington near Evesham.
A course so bad it's worth double the green fee.
It has difficult to see grass ditches in place of bunkers.

I was even thinking of going there today.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 18, 2021)

Vikingman said:



			Might be wrong but I suspect he's talking about Poulton near Blackpool/Fleetwood, not the one in Warrington.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same. Who want want to travel that distance, especially near Blackpool although Poulton is the posh side.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 18, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			That name rings a bell. Large barn type building at/near the entrance. I don't recognise the other names.
		
Click to expand...

Aye Alder Root has Farm buildings and now a garage workshop adjacent to the  clubhouse and across the road from the course

I never played Antrobus as suggested above so not sure if it is similar.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 18, 2021)

Vikingman said:



			Might be wrong but I suspect he's talking about Poulton near Blackpool/Fleetwood, not the one in Warrington.
		
Click to expand...

I think you may be right here. I hope so, loved Poulton Park when I was there, and will defend it stoutly


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 18, 2021)

Hunstanton
"Royal" Malkins
Ripon


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 18, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Hunstanton
"Royal" Malkins
Ripon
		
Click to expand...

What was your issue with Ripon? It is one of the few in North Yorks that I have not played and it looks very nice from what I can see.


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 18, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Hunstanton
"Royal" Malkins
Ripon
		
Click to expand...

Hunstanton?  Too hard for you?!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 18, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			Hunstanton?  Too hard for you?!
		
Click to expand...

He doesn’t like the car park 

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/hunstanton.102606/


----------



## IanM (Nov 18, 2021)

OH NO!!  Not Hunstanton again.  Awful place, no karaoke in the bar, no topless barmaids and they objected to me weeing beside my car in the car park!   

Anyway, proof if it were needed, that the rating of golf courses is highly subjective!


----------



## Pants (Nov 18, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Lydd. Soulless goat track. Winner by a mile.
		
Click to expand...

A mate of mine has played there a couple of times recently and reckons it's not a bad track.  Different, yes, but in good condition nevertheless.  Greens ok as well.
Did a search (yes, I know, but it's getting dark and I had nothing better to do) and it was actually about 12 years ago that you played there.  Things can, and often do, change over time.

That's the danger of threads like this.


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I'm going to generalise a little and say any course with a cross-over hole...
Hate them.
Feels like a poor piece of design.
		
Click to expand...

Good job it was just your brother that came to my course then


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 18, 2021)

Trevose, billed as a links. About 5 maybe 6 holes that I'd class as links the rest is parkland.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Nov 18, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Leen valley golf club. Hucknall Nottingham.
Not sure if the course is still going. I know the range is but my god. You won’t find one worse. Only place I’ve walked off of due to conditions of the course in two holes.
		
Click to expand...

This one actually came to my mind also when I saw the thread, not the best is it, however it was quite cheap to play when I went so was kind of as expected.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 18, 2021)

*Hell*idon Lakes
What a goat track
Hell being the operative word
😱😱😱


----------



## DaveR (Nov 18, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Hunstanton
"Royal" Malkins
Ripon
		
Click to expand...

I'll  try to break this to you gently.............

Hunstanton is a top quality course 😉


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 18, 2021)

Owston hall,I wouldn’t walk the dog around it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 18, 2021)

DaveR said:



			I'll  try to break this to you gently.............

Hunstanton is a top quality course 😉
		
Click to expand...

Just his opinion mate 👍🏻


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2021)

Pants said:



			A mate of mine has played there a couple of times recently and reckons it's not a bad track.  Different, yes, but in good condition nevertheless.  Greens ok as well.
Did a search (yes, I know, but it's getting dark and I had nothing better to do) and it was actually about 12 years ago that you played there.  Things can, and often do, change over time.

That's the danger of threads like this.
		
Click to expand...

You may be right but I can only go on the impression I had at the time. If I was ever down that way again I am happy to try it again and if we got a forum group up would try to go with an open mind. It was more the stuff like the lack of players, hand drawn and photocopied yardage chart, lack of food etc that tarnished the trip. I remember the first hole but after that can't remember a single hole after that so it clearly didn't leave any sort of impression


----------



## IainP (Nov 18, 2021)

Pants said:



			A mate of mine has played there a couple of times recently and reckons it's not a bad track.  Different, yes, but in good condition nevertheless.  Greens ok as well.
Did a search (yes, I know, but it's getting dark and I had nothing better to do) and it was actually *about 12 years ago that you played there.  Things can, and often do, change over time.*

That's the danger of threads like this.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. When this kind of thread popped up annually, one poster would always chuck in the course I was playing at then - from a memory that I think was from 20+ years ago.  "Field with flags" or such like. Was always baffled, as had elevation changes and several 80+ year old trees. Plus all the stuff that had grown up in 20+ years and altered layout etc. Offered a game a couple of times for a new view but no take up.
Still did forgive him 😉😁


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 18, 2021)

HarrogateHacker said:



			This one actually came to my mind also when I saw the thread, not the best is it, however it was quite cheap to play when I went so was kind of as expected.
		
Click to expand...

I played it when I first started about 8 years ago and the course was full and it was great for £7 
I returned a couple of years ago as wanted somewhere to go at the weekend with friends in peak season and the place hadn’t been mowed, daisys everywhere and the flags were made from old flannels and t shirts.


----------



## KenL (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm not a fan of this public bashing of courses.
Surprised GM allow it with the potential for lost advertising revenue.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 18, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Oh thats lovely to hear! Its far better than it was 2 years ago, new greenkeeper does a great job with what hes inherited. We have better/ faster greens than a few courses close by in my opinion! - albeit they are smaller!

Just a rather boring back 9.. trying to get them to build a lake across 11, 12 and 13 but they arent having it 

Click to expand...

Is that Ravenmeadow in Worcester


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 19, 2021)

KenL said:



			I'm not a fan of this public bashing of courses.
Surprised GM allow it with the potential for lost advertising revenue.
		
Click to expand...

I still find it funny when people give their reasonings. In some cases the reason they hated the course would be the exact reason why I liked it I think.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 19, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Is that Ravenmeadow in Worcester
		
Click to expand...

Thats the one!


----------



## SyR (Nov 19, 2021)

There's a certain 9 hole course in Eastbourne that I used to play at when at college there. It was good for practice and usually in good condition and the range was pretty decent. As it was built on an old landfill, it could however get a bit smelly on hot days in the summer. I haven't been there for a few years, but assume it will get better over time.


----------



## arnieboy (Nov 19, 2021)

SyR said:



			There's a certain 9 hole course in Eastbourne that I used to play at when at college there. It was good for practice and usually in good condition and the range was pretty decent. As it was built on an old landfill, it could however get a bit smelly on hot days in the summer. I haven't been there for a few years, but assume it will get better over time.
		
Click to expand...

Royal Lottbridge as the locals call it? It's not a bad track actually.


----------



## SyR (Nov 19, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Royal Lottbridge as the locals call it? It's not a bad track actually.
		
Click to expand...

Yep that's the one. I agree it's a nice layout all things considered.


----------



## GaryK (Nov 19, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Ivinghoe
Short 9 hole course...1st hole is drivable but the green is at the bottom of the hill so you can't see it
Someone has to run 100 yards up the fairway to see if its clear
2nd is a dogleg par 3 - the green is behind a large tree and unless you can hit a controlled mahoosive high fade you're missing the green.
Has a cross over hole too (pet hate)
Has precisely nothing to make me want to even see it again let alone play it.
		
Click to expand...

Decent'ish pro shop - especially if you're after a second hand bargain.
The head pro is a really nice chap, but the other guy is useless.
I do play there occasionally - when I want something more than a simple driving range, but not a full 18 up at the Oxfordshire.
Pretty cheap to play 9 holes that isn't going to eat into your day (90 min round) and I have never been held up going round, so some positives [almost!]
Not a course for slicers though!


----------



## GaryK (Nov 19, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Anywhere that is 9 holes and all par-3s.
		
Click to expand...

Wycombe Heights has both a full size 18 hole and a very good 18 hole par 3.
Not a fan of the main course, but do like the occasional short game practise.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 19, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Thats the one!
		
Click to expand...

Used to play it years back when it was nine holes, it was a great course to start playing golf.  I play at WG&CC now (Boughton Park)


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 19, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Used to play it years back when it was nine holes, it was a great course to start playing golf.  I play at WG&CC now (Boughton Park)
		
Click to expand...

Oh sweet! I never realised there was anyone else from Worcester on here! Id agree, great starter course. Some holes that punish - eg number 4!! Some that are easy - 2 and 18! 

Ravens gone through some change over the last 12 months since the old greenkeeper left - greens run much faster now and they cut the rough much longer to punish bad shots. I think the joint Raven/ PP course was a good idea - they just picked 3 very dull holes with 11, 12 and 13 which are featureless to say the least. 

I have been round Boughton twice this year - lovely track! They had just done some work on the bunkers around the par 3 hole 8 (over the water? I think it was 8 anyway) and they looked absolutely awesome.  Must be a pleasure to play there. I imagine I may become tempted to move in a few years - but membership is more than double Raven and im about to become a new dad!


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 19, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Oh sweet! I never realised there was anyone else from Worcester on here! Id agree, great starter course. Some holes that punish - eg number 4!! Some that are easy - 2 and 18!

Ravens gone through some change over the last 12 months since the old greenkeeper left - greens run much faster now and they cut the rough much longer to punish bad shots. I think the joint Raven/ PP course was a good idea - they just picked 3 very dull holes with 11, 12 and 13 which are featureless to say the least.

I have been round Boughton twice this year - lovely track! They had just done some work on the bunkers around the par 3 hole 8 (over the water? I think it was 8 anyway) and they looked absolutely awesome.  Must be a pleasure to play there. I imagine I may become tempted to move in a few years - but membership is more than double Raven and im about to become a new dad! 

Click to expand...

I'm from Malvern, I live near the Worcestershire but prefer Boughton.   It is indeed the 8th hole where they have rebuilt the bunkers, the one on the right isn't finished yet.  If you ever fancy a game there then give me a pm.
Congratulations on the imminent birth.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 19, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			As above, great club, great practice facilities, I made the mistake of listening to voices like yourself when I moved to Warrington, that was a mistake.
		
Click to expand...

You did well to listen, it would have been a trek from Warrington to the fylde coast to play! SteveJay and i are referring to Poulton le Fylde GC.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 19, 2021)

G1z1 said:



			Rouken glen thats by far the worst course I’ve seen, the bunkers had massive rocks in most of them and the others just had no sand. Greens also are just in bad condition.
		
Click to expand...

Ah … now that course - or Deaconsbank as it was previously known when a municipal - has a special place in my heart as it was where I played my first ever round of golf and was pretty much the only course I played for about 4yrs as I learned to play.  It was never a great course (though I didn’t know anything different) but it was more than adequate to learn the game. I recall finding the 7th I think particularly daunting.  Woods all down LHS and a tricky upslope shot to the green. I think I played it as a par 5.

So you can just leave off Rouken Glen 😉


----------



## KenL (Nov 19, 2021)

Me too. Remember as a junior heading to Deakies and waiting about 5 hours before we teed off.
No sand bunkers and hard baked mud tees. Loved it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 19, 2021)

KenL said:



			Me too. Remember as a junior heading to Deakies and waiting about 5 hours before we teed off.
No sand bunkers and hard baked mud tees. Loved it.
		
Click to expand...

…and IIRC it coat me 20p a round (1972?); we got changed in knackered old farm building by what is now the 2nd tee; it’s where I found my first ever BIG ball; and yes - you could queue for hours…sitting and standing by the 1st. 

Important for my game today is the fact there were no bunkers and greens were rock hard as that meant there was no need for me to learn any fancy ‘American’ pitch shots - I had to learn to chip and bump and run…from quite some distances.  Came as quite a shock when I played a course with bunkers and holding greens and I had to learn to pitch - and play out of bunkers.


----------



## sam85 (Nov 19, 2021)

You couldn’t pay me to go back and play merrist wood or Thames Ditton and Esher.


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 20, 2021)

sam85 said:



			You couldn’t pay me to go back and play merrist wood or Thames Ditton and Esher.
		
Click to expand...

You’ll want to go back to the new Merrist Wood when they are done with it….


----------



## sam85 (Nov 20, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			You’ll want to go back to the new Merrist Wood when they are done with it….
		
Click to expand...

When I played it in the summer it looked like they’d given up with it completely.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 21, 2021)

sam85 said:



			When I played it in the summer it looked like they’d given up with it completely.
		
Click to expand...

The thing is…Merrist Wood might not have the greatest of reputations locally to Surrey/Hants borders area, but it is an area of many splendid and some superb courses…so maybe it’s local reputation is relative…and in the great scheme of things it might actually be rather good.


----------



## stefanovic (Nov 21, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Is that Ravenmeadow in Worcester
		
Click to expand...

It's a great place to walk a dog.
Despite all the surrounding parkland, dog walkers love it. It was even worse when Perdiswell.
I assume it's because the grass is shorter than elsewhere.
I was even once informed by a dog walker with a loud yapping dog that the place was not a golf course at all.

How about courses that are partly flooded by high tides?
If it's still open then Garmouth and Kingston was one on the Moray Firth.
With rising sea levels more could be threatened.
Like at Westward Ho!, Montrose, Brancaster.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 21, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			It's a great place to walk a dog.
Despite all the surrounding parkland, dog walkers love it. It was even worse when Perdiswell.
I assume it's because the grass is shorter than elsewhere.
I was even once informed by a dog walker with a loud yapping dog that the place was not a golf course at all.

How about courses that are partly flooded by high tides?
If it's still open then Garmouth and Kingston was one on the Moray Firth.
With rising sea levels more could be threatened.
Like at Westward Ho!, Montrose, Brancaster.
		
Click to expand...

If Ravenmeadow gets flooded by the sea we really are in trouble lol.  It must be almost in the centre of the country.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 21, 2021)

Played Cricket St Thomas recently, wouldn't rush to play again.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 21, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			...
How about courses that are partly flooded by high tides?
If it's still open then Garmouth and Kingston was one on the Moray Firth.
With rising sea levels more could be threatened.
Like at Westward Ho!, *Montrose*, Brancaster.
		
Click to expand...

Montrose is definitely under threat! https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-scotland-25926861


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 22, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			It's a great place to walk a dog.
Despite all the surrounding parkland, dog walkers love it. It was even worse when Perdiswell.
I assume it's because the grass is shorter than elsewhere.
I was even once informed by a dog walker with a loud yapping dog that the place was not a golf course at all.

How about courses that are partly flooded by high tides?
If it's still open then Garmouth and Kingston was one on the Moray Firth.
With rising sea levels more could be threatened.
Like at Westward Ho!, Montrose, Brancaster.
		
Click to expand...

G&K is still going, but chunks of the back 9 have disappeared into the Spey


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2021)

Another that wouldn't want to go back to Thames Ditton and Esher. Poor layout and in poor condition


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 22, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			It's a great place to walk a dog.
Despite all the surrounding parkland, dog walkers love it. It was even worse when Perdiswell.
I assume it's because the grass is shorter than elsewhere.
I was even once informed by a dog walker with a loud yapping dog that the place was not a golf course at all.

How about courses that are partly flooded by high tides?
If it's still open then Garmouth and Kingston was one on the Moray Firth.
With rising sea levels more could be threatened.
Like at Westward Ho!, Montrose, Brancaster.
		
Click to expand...




SocketRocket said:



			If Ravenmeadow gets flooded by the sea we really are in trouble lol.  It must be almost in the centre of the country.
		
Click to expand...

We get boggy on the front 9 being so clay based and the brook floods a bit around holes 6-8 - but the Perdiswell back 9 drains really well.

Dog walkers have a bit more respect during golfing hours these days, I rarely see anyone walking the course when the white balls are flying - but the surrounding paths are busy as you'd expect.


----------



## stefanovic (Nov 22, 2021)

Open courses under threat from rising tides must include the OC, RSG, Birkdale, Troon, Carnoustie.
What would they do?


----------



## D-S (Nov 22, 2021)

Though it has some good holes and is very friendly, I think the dress code at West Cornwall should demand a hard hat. 
Never played a course where it felt more dangerous for other golfers’ balls flying around, especially as those golfers don’t can’t see you standing in their landing area.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 22, 2021)

D-S said:



			Though it has some good holes and is very friendly, I think the dress code at West Cornwall should demand a hard hat.
Never played a course where it felt more dangerous for other golfers’ balls flying around, especially as those golfers don’t can’t see you standing in their landing area.
		
Click to expand...

South Bradford is like that. There are holes that cross, one of them is a blind dogleg.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 22, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			South Bradford is like that. There are holes that cross, one of them is a blind dogleg.
		
Click to expand...

Had the same thing at North Middlesex actually, couple of years ago. Peppered from all angles!


----------

